# Health and Well Being



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Ive been prompted to start a new thread on this subject so here it is.

Here's a link to the original article that started me on my journey into using diet to increase my health and well being, It is rather long but will explain the details of why I started this journey a lot more clearly and eloquently than I can.

This is probably not for everyone but Id like to encourage lively and well informed debate on the topics that surround these issues as this can only advance the understanding of the subject and hopefully get more people into living in a manner which gives what I have found to be enormous benefit.

Evolutionary Fitness: the diet that really works - Times Online

I suggest reading this first to get an idea of where i'm coming from and you can than take it wherever you want. Ill continue to post more links as I get round to it


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

A nice little site with some good articles

Natural Health News | Expert Advice & Tips | The Healthier Life


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

deanhankin said:


> A nice little site with some good articles
> 
> Natural Health News | Expert Advice & Tips | The Healthier Life


Healing Crow's Nest


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Absolute Scientific Proof Carbohydrates Are Pathogenic.

Online Nutritional Information and Nutritional Facts - Second Opinions, UK

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Because I've been eating this way for so long now (7 years) I know so many sites, doctors, authors and scientists who can simply walk all over the modern day "low fat/low cal" type diets that I could fill up this whole forum and probably bore everyone to death.

The one thing I will say is that we really dont take enough notice of the food we eat. We moan cos we're overweight, we become ill, we get rashes etc... but its very rare anyone stops and thinks that maybe its the food they eat! Ok, most of us have heard of people with nut allergies and we may even know of one or two who are allergic to shellfish or strawberries. But why should it end there? And when you consider all the additives, preservatives, colourings and high sugar content in nearly everything we eat, I'm not surprised so many people suffer with ailments... the increase in cancer, sugar diabetes, heart desease, IBS, eczema, asthma, obesity, arthritus... I'll bet we all know more than one person with any of those !!!

Jo xx


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> Because I've been eating this way for so long now (7 years) I know so many sites, doctors, authors and scientists who can simply walk all over the modern day "low fat/low cal" type diets that I could fill up this whole forum and probably bore everyone to death.
> 
> The one thing I will say is that we really dont take enough notice of the food we eat. We moan cos we're overweight, we become ill, we get rashes etc... but its very rare anyone stops and thinks that maybe its the food they eat! Ok, most of us have heard of people with nut allergies and we may even know of one or two who are allergic to shellfish or strawberries. But why should it end there? And when you consider all the additives, preservatives, colourings and high sugar content in nearly everything we eat, I'm not surprised so many people suffer with ailments... the increase in cancer, sugar diabetes, heart desease, IBS, eczema, asthma, obesity, arthritus... I'll bet we all know more than one person with any of those !!!
> 
> Jo xx


Well said jojo,

I personally follow a paleolithic diet as described in the following link and have found that in the 2 years ive been eating this way I have not been ill in any way.
I have more energy than ever before and I wake up in the mornings feeling refreshed and ready for the day ahead. 

This lifestyle change has helped in many other ways such as helping me give up the booze because it makes you think about what you are putting into your body and makes you think of actually preparing the food for yourself instead of rushing around trying to find the nearest most convenient way of dealing with hunger.

I think we have lost sight of the fact that food is what the body needs for nourishment and we need to eat the correct things to provide the vitamins and minerals the body needs to operate effectively, If we don't supply the basics the body needs then there is no wonder it begins to fail and you get increased incidence of diseases like cancer.

Just recently my youngest brother has been diagnosed with crohns disease, he is 18 years old, was vastly over weight, only eats crap and sits at a computer gaming all day. When I bluntly pointed this out at a family gathering the other week I was rounded on by everyone and told not to be so stupid because the doctor had told them it was probably genetic, Funny thing is out of about 45 different family members I know of who are still alive and none who have died in my lifetime not one of them has had crohns.

Now I will over time try and educate him on the importance of diet in relation to bowel disorders but I fear im wasting my time as its easier to keep treating the symptoms and not the cause. someone somewhere will get richer from the sale of the drugs they will pump into him and nothing else will change.

The doctors will keep prescribing the pharmaceutical companies will keep pumping out the drugs and the governments wont upset the status quo because of the money they get.

In the end its up to you if you want to look after yourself because nobody will look after you better than yourself.

INTRODUCTION TO THE PALEOLITHIC DIET

The link above gives an idea of the foods which you can and cant eat whilst following this lifestyle


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> Because I've been eating this way for so long now (7 years) I know so many sites, doctors, authors and scientists who can simply walk all over the modern day "low fat/low cal" type diets that I could fill up this whole forum and probably bore everyone to death.
> 
> The one thing I will say is that we really dont take enough notice of the food we eat. We moan cos we're overweight, we become ill, we get rashes etc... but its very rare anyone stops and thinks that maybe its the food they eat! Ok, most of us have heard of people with nut allergies and we may even know of one or two who are allergic to shellfish or strawberries. But why should it end there? And when you consider all the additives, preservatives, colourings and high sugar content in nearly everything we eat, I'm not surprised so many people suffer with ailments... the increase in cancer, sugar diabetes, heart desease, IBS, eczema, asthma, obesity, arthritus... I'll bet we all know more than one person with any of those !!!
> 
> Jo xx


Just a quick one off topic, Im coming over on 16/10/09 for 10 days If I see you in bar El pozo Ill but you a cofee (no sugar ofcourse)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Can't wait to read all of this when I've got a bit more time and energy, but am v. interested in the whole food and health issue and buy as much organic and non processed food as poss. because I believe it has a huge effect on who we are and what we're like.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

deanhankin said:


> Just a quick one off topic, Im coming over on 16/10/09 for 10 days If I see you in bar El pozo Ill but you a cofee (no sugar ofcourse)



A deal!!!! school, drop off and pick up times are good for me!


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can't wait to read all of this when I've got a bit more time and energy, but am v. interested in the whole food and health issue and buy as much organic and non processed food as poss. because I believe it has a huge effect on who we are and what we're like.


Seriously PW, when you really start looking into it, its amazing that the human race is still going strong, health goes out the window when theres money to be made!!


Jo xxx


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can't wait to read all of this when I've got a bit more time and energy, but am v. interested in the whole food and health issue and buy as much organic and non processed food as poss. because I believe it has a huge effect on who we are and what we're like.


Good for you!

I think you also feel a greater connection between yourself and the food because you are interested in where it comes from, the quality and the whole process of preparing the food.

I also find I have greater mental clarity and increased concentration (but not where the Spanish language is concerned)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

deanhankin said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I think you also feel a greater connection between yourself and the food because you are interested in where it comes from, the quality and the whole process of preparing the food.
> 
> I also find I have greater mental clarity and increased concentration (but not where the Spanish language is concerned)



I've found that I dont obsess about food as I used to! In the olden days I'd no sooner finish my breakfast before I'd be rummaging around looking for a snack and then another one. Then I'd want something savoury cos I'd been eating too much sweet stuff, and then planning lunch and then more snacks... it was relentless, I also used to be so lethargic and slow and I'd be so tired after lunch I'd have to have an afternoon nap... not to mention all my ailments, which ALL totally dissappeared!

Nowadays, I can very easily forget to eat :confused2:

Jo xxx


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

you are so right jo!

I couldn't agree more, I now enjoy what I eat alot more than i used to I think the emphasis for me is more on the quality than the quantity.

I was just having a look at Arthur de Vany on you tube and that is one the things he tries to get across, eat as much of this stuff as you want because its good for you but if you forget to eat all day don't worry about it.

How simple can it be!


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Plus, the quality of the nuts, almonds and hazelnuts and walnuts, available here in Spain,make following this diet much easier. 
I've been eating this way since 06 and it turned my health around. 
If you do well on lowfat/high starchy carbs, then you are fortunate - the dieting industry is waiting for you, but for those of us with autoimmune diseases or metabolic syndrome, we have to be more informed and be prepared to walk a fairly lonely path.

I had a very nice day eating gazpacho and avocados the other day. A good day indeed and I felt fantastic the next morning.
xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Plus, the quality of the nuts, almonds and hazelnuts and walnuts, available here in Spain,make following this diet much easier.
> I've been eating this way since 06 and it turned my health around.
> If you do well on lowfat/high starchy carbs, then you are fortunate - the dieting industry is waiting for you, but for those of us with autoimmune diseases or metabolic syndrome, we have to be more informed and be prepared to walk a fairly lonely path.
> 
> ...


YAY, another "nutter" in every sense of the word!! Well said!

Jo xxx


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

*Si!!*

It's almost nut time too- not forgetting the noble castañas of course, which are just starting to fall onto the roads. 
It really is so much easier to do the Paleo diet here. Cheaper too!
xxxx




jojo said:


> YAY, another "nutter" in every sense of the word!! Well said!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> YAY, another "nutter" in every sense of the word!! Well said!
> 
> Jo xxx



How many is that now? 3 and a half?


----------



## darrenandlynne (Sep 17, 2009)

I try to eat as healthy as poss, but it's not always easy. Talking about hereditry afflictions I am type 2 diabetic with two brothers who are, and a mum who was insulin dependant, and an aunty, grandma, great grandma etc who were diabetic. A Mum, 2 grandma's, 2 aunties and a cousin who went from cancer. I try to have a healthier diet but need to keep up on the carbs and to top it all am allergic to fish and nuts.

Oh well time for another beer

Darren


----------



## Sweatcleanses (Sep 26, 2009)

Guys, 

I was reading the thread and thoroughly enjoyed the discussion, I would like to add my view also, if you wouldn't mind.

The fuel that we give ourselves is only 50% of the equation, I can't stress enough how important exercise and pushing oneself physically is.

I have trained every single day for the last 5 years and have not had one single cold or illness in that time. 

Our bodies need to be pushed, used and flexed. 

Use it or lose it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sweatcleanses said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was reading the thread and thoroughly enjoyed the discussion, I would like to add my view also, if you wouldn't mind.
> 
> ...


hhhmmm, thats where I falter!! I hate exercise and dont do much! However, what I find strange is that on the odd occasions when I do exercise it seems I can outrun, out dance out swim everyone in my family both in speed and distance??!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

deanhankin said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I think you also feel a greater connection between yourself and the food because you are interested in where it comes from, the quality and the whole process of preparing the food.
> 
> I also find I have greater mental clarity and increased concentration (but not where the Spanish language is concerned)


I’m just interested in being able to keep my body working well for as long as possible. I have people around me with serious health problems and they are not helped in some cases by the diet that they have chosen for themselves.
Also, my daughter’s birth was a turning point for us to try and be as healthy as possible without making life uncomfortable. For example, we get or veg from an ecological farmer who delivers to a group of us once a week, but if we need lemons and Alfonso hasn’t got any well I go to the supermarket and buy ordinary ones. I don’t add sugar to tea or coffee, but I have my fair share of cakes etc made with cane sugar etc etc.
I too, think exercise is really important, but you have to find something that you enjoy because otherwise it becomes a chore and you won’t do it. Just as important I think is peace of mind, and that’s not always easy to find because it’s dependant on others ie what’s my daughter doing now????
I have become very aware in recent years that there are so many alternative approaches to health (and life!) that I don’t know about and I’m finding it fascinating discovering other points of view and ideas.


----------



## Sweatcleanses (Sep 26, 2009)

Jo,

You sound like one of the lucky ones!

I have friends like that, who could have months out of the gym or no exercise and jump straight back into it.

you lucky devils!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sweatcleanses said:


> Jo,
> 
> You sound like one of the lucky ones!
> 
> ...


I dunno about lucky, lazy is the word for me LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I’m just interested in being able to keep my body working well for as long as possible. I have people around me with serious health problems and they are not helped in some cases by the diet that they have chosen for themselves.
> Also, my daughter’s birth was a turning point for us to try and be as healthy as possible without making life uncomfortable. For example, we get or veg from an ecological farmer who delivers to a group of us once a week, but if we need lemons and Alfonso hasn’t got any well I go to the supermarket and buy ordinary ones. I don’t add sugar to tea or coffee, but I have my fair share of cakes etc made with cane sugar etc etc.
> I too, think exercise is really important, but you have to find something that you enjoy because otherwise it becomes a chore and you won’t do it. Just as important I think is peace of mind, and that’s not always easy to find because it’s dependant on others ie what’s my daughter doing now????
> I have become very aware in recent years that there are so many alternative approaches to health (and life!) that I don’t know about and I’m finding it fascinating discovering other points of view and ideas.


Heres an article I came across which echo's your sentiments on longevity being linked to keeping your mind and body active, I found it to be an inspiring insight into an incredible person who devotes all his time and energy to doing good for others.

Now you dont see that every day

Author/physician Shigeaki Hinohara | The Japan Times Online


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

deanhankin said:


> Heres an article I came across which echo's your sentiments on longevity being linked to keeping your mind and body active, I found it to be an inspiring insight into an incredible person who devotes all his time and energy to doing good for others.
> 
> Now you dont see that every day
> 
> Author/physician Shigeaki Hinohara | The Japan Times Online


I'm not thinking about longevity necessarily, I'm thinking about quality.
PS a "healthy" way to remember how to spell _necessary_

N ever
E at
C ake
E at
S almon
S andwiches
A nd
R emain
Y oung

  :fish: (Not many people have used this fish (salmon) smilie!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

Sweatcleanses said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was reading the thread and thoroughly enjoyed the discussion, I would like to add my view also, if you wouldn't mind.
> 
> ...


I love the attitude to exercise that Paul chek has scientific, well informed and humorous. Have a look at his youtube videos to get an idea of what the guy is up to, maybe you have seen him before but I have a lot of time for his work.

Dont look bad for a 48 year old either


----------



## Sweatcleanses (Sep 26, 2009)

Love the energy that guy has, the sentiment is totally right.

I'm going to take his stance on carcinogens and the development of cancer with a pinch of salt (not too much though, its not terribly good for you)

I love these people because their enthusiasm is infectious!

Great!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

Sweatcleanses said:


> Love the energy that guy has, the sentiment is totally right.
> 
> I'm going to take his stance on carcinogens and the development of cancer with a pinch of salt (not too much though, its not terribly good for you)
> 
> ...


I agree that some of the ideas you see around the internet are a little more out there than others, I suppose I try and take what info I think I need and leave the rest. Have a look at his mma workout video, really funny


----------



## Sweatcleanses (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for pointing him out I had never heard of him before, just watching some of his other stuff now.


----------



## Sweatcleanses (Sep 26, 2009)

I just caught his MMA video. I'm a convert, the man is a demon when it comes to exercise.

OK Where do I sign......


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

[a paleolithic diet]

Dr Ben Balzer writes "More romantic souls like to think of it as the diet that was eaten in the "Garden of Eden" *and they are correct in thinking so*."

???? He must be really old to remember the Garden of Eden !!!! 
Is this another spin, Doctor?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

"The Garden of Eden Diet" hhmmm, sounds prettier than the Paleolithic Diet, Stoneage Diet, Neaderthal Diet, Atkins Diet(original), which have all been used to describe it. Yes, I like that!


Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

I wonder what poultry we should eat. Certainly not battery feed. Hey-ho I suppose we will have to buy a few chicks, let them feed themselves naturally and then cut their heads off!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> I wonder what poultry we should eat. Certainly not battery feed. Hey-ho I suppose we will have to buy a few chicks, let them feed themselves naturally and then cut their heads off!



I've been toying with the idea of getting some chicken, mainly for the eggs tho!! Not sure I'm primitive enough to cut heads off what would become family pets!!LOL, my daughter wouldnt ever forgive me. However, I think that free range chicken and eggs taste infinately better than "mass produced" ones and I will only buy as near as I can get to naturally farmed poultry and meat!

We've moved on from the real basics of hunting, gathering and killing our food. But we still need to eat. I'll bet there's no one on here who goes out on a sunday morning with a spear in hand to "catch" their sunday roast!

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

:focus:


jojo said:


> I've been toying with the idea of getting some chicken, mainly for the eggs tho!! Not sure I'm primitive enough to cut heads off what would become family pets!!LOL, my daughter wouldnt ever forgive me. However, I think that free range chicken and eggs taste infinately better than "mass produced" ones and I will only buy as near as I can get to naturally farmed poultry and meat!
> 
> We've moved on from the real basics of hunting, gathering and killing our food. But we still need to eat. I'll bet there's no one on here who goes out on a sunday morning with a spear in hand to "catch" their sunday roast!
> 
> Jo xxx


... unless it's with a spear gun hunting a tuna steak!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> :focus:
> 
> ... unless it's with a spear gun hunting a tuna steak!


You're well trained if thats what you're planning this morning! Post the photos LOL

Jo xx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> You're well trained if thats what you're planning this morning! Post the photos LOL
> 
> Jo xx


There aren't many tuna in central Poland at the moment, apart from the processed variety.
:focus:
I suppose that, since we have only recently climbed down from our trees, we should revert to a purely banana diet.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

I don,t know what you guys think on the subject of eggs but I always buy organic and they seem to be just as poor quality as the battery hen eggs (i'm in the uk at the moment) I don't remember ever buying eggs over here that were up to the same high standard as the ones I used to buy in Spain.

I used to get a lot of my stuff from the shop on the outskirts of cartama estacion near the car garage on the road to the pozo. jojo will know the place. The quality and choice there was really nice and everything was fresh, I just dont seem to be able to find food of the same quality over here.

Does anyone have any figures for the amount of pesticide residue in spanish fruit? I was reading a recent report yesterday about uk fruit and veg and found it alarming to say the least.


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, up in the north here, when we go to the beach for the day, we swim with Lubina (sea bass) and the French tourists always catch them with a spear gun.

I've been making rawmilk yoghourt all summer, with milk from my friend's cows. They are pregnant again, so no more milk until next summer. It's a nice, slow life.

I like to exercise, but have to keep it within reason as I have MS. You wouldn't know it, unless I drink too much and have to be driven home a bit legless (oh, the embarrassment Tally..) 

The only drawback is that the leptins in dried legumes aren't good for people with MS, so I eat Paleo because it is gluten and pulse free. It works for me. 

I did do rawfood back in 06/07, but as I'm not a vegan, there's no internet support (just criticism and judgement!) the kit has all come in very useful since though.

I have a dehydrator. Brilliant for fruits and mushrooms and making nut bread and today, will be filled with grapes for making pasas (that's raisins and sultanas).
A second-hand beat up old Champion juicer (brilliant for most things) which we used for blending our passata yesterday. 

It's a good place to live for Paleo dieting. 
xx


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

We keep our own chickens. We live in the countryside though and grow our own fruit and veg.
Locally, everything is sprayed with blue Bordeaux mixture. It washes off easily though. In fact, here if you want a decent crop of tomatoes, it's essential or else they all get blight. 
We don't eat potatoes, but we always get given loads. 
Most stuff up here would probably be classed as organic. 
The chestnuts are incredible and they are never sprayed with anything. The nuts are an excellent protein source and don't push up the blood sugar levels too much.

We wanted the 'River Cottage' lifestyle and that's what we ended up with!
xx







deanhankin said:


> I don,t know what you guys think on the subject of eggs but I always buy organic and they seem to be just as poor quality as the battery hen eggs (i'm in the uk at the moment) I don't remember ever buying eggs over here that were up to the same high standard as the ones I used to buy in Spain.
> 
> I used to get a lot of my stuff from the shop on the outskirts of cartama estacion near the car garage on the road to the pozo. jojo will know the place. The quality and choice there was really nice and everything was fresh, I just dont seem to be able to find food of the same quality over here.
> 
> Does anyone have any figures for the amount of pesticide residue in spanish fruit? I was reading a recent report yesterday about uk fruit and veg and found it alarming to say the least.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

Normatheexdiva

It sounds like a sweet deal to me. 

I'm beginning to think I shall now put all my time and energy into obtaining a similar lifestyle for myself.


----------



## _Chris_ (Sep 11, 2009)

deanhankin said:


> Well said jojo,
> 
> I personally follow a paleolithic diet as described in the following link and have found that in the 2 years ive been eating this way I have not been ill in any way.
> I have more energy than ever before and I wake up in the mornings feeling refreshed and ready for the day ahead.
> ...


Many thanks for the info and link Dean, some very good advice there - I try to follow as much of it as possible.

Although, I am surprised that potatoes are not part of it though - quite a 'natural' food.

Chris.


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Well they should be - for the Americas, which is where the diet starts falling into continental categories. Or should, theoretically.
I can't eat too many potatoes as my triglycerides are horrible. So I tend to avoid them.

The 'European' Paleo type diet avoids nightshades into which fall peppers, aubergines, tomatoes and potatoes. 

It works pretty well for me and you can always have the odd cheating day. 
xxx 





_Chris_ said:


> Many thanks for the info and link Dean, some very good advice there - I try to follow as much of it as possible.
> 
> Although, I am surprised that potatoes are not part of it though - quite a 'natural' food.
> 
> Chris.


----------



## _Chris_ (Sep 11, 2009)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Well they should be - for the Americas, which is where the diet starts falling into continental categories. Or should, theoretically.
> I can't eat too many potatoes as my triglycerides are horrible. So I tend to avoid them.
> 
> The 'European' Paleo type diet avoids nightshades into which fall peppers, aubergines, tomatoes and potatoes.
> ...


Thanks, will bear that in mind. I do like my jacket spuds 

Chris x x


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Me too - and bread and cheese...a little of what you fancy, now and again is good for the psyche! My GP says that too. 
xx



_Chris_ said:


> Thanks, will bear that in mind. I do like my jacket spuds
> 
> Chris x x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Well they should be - for the Americas, which is where the diet starts falling into continental categories. Or should, theoretically.
> I can't eat too many potatoes as my triglycerides are horrible. So I tend to avoid them.
> 
> The 'European' Paleo type diet avoids nightshades into which fall peppers, aubergines, tomatoes and potatoes.
> ...


I didnt know about aubergines or peppers... or tomatoes!! I dont eat potatoes cos they're very carby/starchy and I dont really like them anyway!

I dont know about anyone else who follows a paleo diet, but I notice when the seasons change so does my diet, as it gets cooler and the evenings draw in, I crave seasonal food, I eat more (apples, carrots, a bit of stodge here and there) and tend to put on a bit of weight and in the Spring my appetite seems to drop a bit, I crave lighter food and lose the weight. I guess thats natures way of enabling us to store fat to keep us warmer and have reserves for if food becomes scarce. I always find that fascinating

Jo xx

Jo xxx


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, I do.
When I was rawfooding, I found the idea of cold food in winter to be almost scary!
My favourite hot weather food is watermelon, cut into big cubes and straight out of the fridge...mmmm.
I'm going to convert the last of my aubergines into an Indian chutney, as when it's cold, I love to eat curry and spend hours over it. Roasting the spices, grinding them and then eventually getting round to eating it. 

The nightshades thing is just a theory, but the food groups from the americas are quite different. Maize, chillies,tomatoes, peppers, aubergines, potatoes, tomatillos.

Which then the question arises - what paleo foods did we western europeans eat for non-protein content?
Cabbage? Seaweeds? It all starts to get confusing after a while. Ray Mears did a fascinating series about this. Some of the foods were very horrible indeed, even after days of soaking. Sea beet and Sea holly seems to have been an important food/starch source and there are loads on the coasts here oop north.

I have seen recipes on paleofood about acorns, although I suspect that in europe, the sweet chestnut was extremely important.
xxxx






jojo said:


> I didnt know about aubergines or peppers... or tomatoes!! I dont eat potatoes cos they're very carby/starchy and I dont really like them anyway!
> 
> I dont know about anyone else who follows a paleo diet, but I notice when the seasons change so does my diet, as it gets cooler and the evenings draw in, I crave seasonal food, I eat more (apples, carrots, a bit of stodge here and there) and tend to put on a bit of weight and in the Spring my appetite seems to drop a bit, I crave lighter food and lose the weight. I guess thats natures way of enabling us to store fat to keep us warmer and have reserves for if food becomes scarce. I always find that fascinating
> 
> ...


----------

